# Sprach Einstellungs Problem bei HL Spielen



## Sharidan (24. Juni 2013)

Nabend

Ich bin mir jetzt net ganz sicher ob es hier rein passt oder eher wo anders hin, aber da es in meinen Augen eher ein Steam Problem ist knall ich es mal hier her.
Sollte ich mich irren, bitte um Move .

Zum Problem:

Hab vor einer weile Hl2 wieder begonnen zu zoggen mit Sprache Deutsch.
Dann einige Wochen Später Installierte ich mir den Cinematic Mod noch dazu zwegs Verbesserung der Grafik, und fing auch dort ein neues Spiel an.
Da mir aber das "Gras" in dem Spiel zu Heavy war beschloss ich das normale Hl2 weiter zu Spielen.

Doch zu meiner überraschung musste ich feststellen das plötzlich die Sprache auf English war bzw. noch schlimmer beim ersten Start auf Koreanisch bzw. Japanisch Oo .
Startet ich HL2 nochmal neu war die Sprach Ausgabe auf English. 

Trotz meiner Versuche mit Steam auf Englisch zu stellen, dann neustart wieder auf Deutsch, wieder Neustart, wieder beenden und nochmal Neu starten brachte es keinen Erfolg.
Das Merkwürdige ist das ich vorhin noch die Episode 1 begonnen habe und die ist ebenfalls wie bei Half Life 2 beim ersten Start auf Koreanisch, und nach Neustart auf English.

Im Spiel selber kann ich "NUR" Englisch auswählen, und egal was ich unter Steam selber bzw. unter den Optionen beim Spiel in der Biblio. einstelle bleibt das Game auf Englisch.

Kennt jemand diesen Fehler oder hat ne Idee wieso ? 
Ich Persönlich habe ja stark den CM in Verdacht.

Die German.gcf Dateien sind alle vorhanden, sowohl für HL2 wie auch HL2-EP1 und HL2-EP2 

Für Tips oder Ratschläge wäre ich euch Dankbar 

Lg
Chris

P.S 
Bevor evtl. jemand auf die Glorreiche Idee kommt, *NEIN* die Spiele sind keine Illegalen Kopien, weder halte ich davon etwas, noch Unterstützich solche Dinge.


----------



## Shona (24. Juni 2013)

Rechtsklick - > Eigenschaften - > Beta - > SteamPipe Beta auswählen  

Das Problem ist ansich nur SteamPipe, welches noch nicht richtig in HL2 drin ist bzw.  garnicht ^^

SteamPipe ist das neue download system von steam mit dem man schneller runterladen kann und die dateien kleiner sind.


----------



## Sharidan (24. Juni 2013)

Shona schrieb:


> Rechtsklick - > Eigenschaften - > Beta - > SteamPipe Beta auswählen
> 
> Das Problem ist ansich nur SteamPipe, welches noch nicht richtig in HL2 drin ist bzw.  garnicht ^^
> 
> SteamPipe ist das neue download system von steam mit dem man schneller runterladen kann und die dateien kleiner sind.


 
Des muss einem aber auch mal gesagt werden xD . Gesehen hatte ich das schon allerdings dachte ich net das es mit Sprach Ausgaben zutun hat.
Dank dir liebe Shona werd i gleich mal Testen


----------



## Shona (24. Juni 2013)

Sharidan schrieb:


> Des muss einem aber auch mal gesagt werden xD . Gesehen hatte ich das schon allerdings dachte ich net das es mit Sprach Ausgaben zutun hat.
> Dank dir liebe Shona werd i gleich mal Testen


 Naja man kann auch einfach im Steam Spieleforum schauen den daher hab ich es, weil letztens schonmal jemand das Problem hatte. 
Ansich kann man 99% aller Steam Spielprobleme dort finden, man muss sich ansich nur mal bequemen in der Bibliothek auf das entsprechende Spiel "Rechtsklick -> Zeige Forum" zu drücken


----------



## Sharidan (24. Juni 2013)

Shona schrieb:


> Naja man kann auch einfach im Steam Spieleforum schauen den daher hab ich es, weil letztens schonmal jemand das Problem hatte.
> Ansich kann man 99% aller Steam Spielprobleme dort finden, man muss sich ansich nur mal bequemen in der Bibliothek auf das entsprechende Spiel "Rechtsklick -> Zeige Forum" zu drücken



Pffffffffff , wäre ja noch schöner xD
Aber danke, bei Half Life 2 EP1 hat es wunderbar geklappt. 
Jetzt Konvertiert er gerade Half Life 2 was aber auch schon gut ne Stunde rennt Oo . Langsam mach ich mir sorgen ^^


----------

